
SanDisk Said to Be in Advanced Talks to Sell to Western Digital - uptown
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-19/sandisk-said-to-be-in-advanced-talks-to-sell-to-western-digital
======
DiabloD3
This means to me that WD would now be able to sell real SSD products,
something Seagate doesn't seem to have managed to really get going, and
something Samsung, Intel+Micron, and now SanDisk have been able to make a lot
of money with.

~~~
skuhn
Seagate acquired SandForce last year, but it doesn't seem to have really
worked out for them. Likewise SanDisk acquired Fusion-io, but it doesn't seem
to have done a ton for them either. In both cases the acquisitions were made
after the original businesses had fallen out of relevance -- Fusion-io circa
2010 was in a totally different market position than Fusion-io circa 2014.

WD has some SSD presence via HGST, and they seem to be alright. It feels like
combining that with SanDisk will put them way ahead. Ultimately Seagate will
have to sell to someone else to have any chance at remaining competitive. I
wouldn't be surprised if the acquiring company is already on your list.

------
hackaflocka
I love both companies' products. I hope this doesn't become a case of Sandisk
turning to doo-doo post merger (e.g. HP Compaq, and Cisco Flipcam).

